

Seeing in Color - slewis
http://shawnmlewis.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/seeing-in-color/

======
locolocal
this funding goes against the (logical) trend of small angel investments and
small capital needed to start a web/tech/mobile company.

~~~
slewis
I wanted to point out that donning Color "just some photo-sharing app" is
probably not accurate. The investors saw something else. What did they see?

